# Primal Poo! poo poo! [picture] LOL :x



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so KC took a nice pooey and thought i would show u guys how small it is! LOL

Out came Mr Primal Poo! he's a good size of a little pinky eacewink:










before it was a HUGE poo... like the size of ur pointy finger? :lol: this is how small Dexter's poos are as well. happy!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay , for Mr Primal poo !!! hahaha ( my girls all have litte ones too ziwi poo and omas pride poo is small too . hehe )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> Yay , for Mr Primal poo !!! hahaha ( my girls all have litte ones too ziwi poo and omas pride poo is small too . hehe )


hahahaha!! thats great!!!! it feels so good to smell nasty grained up poo smells :read2:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!! thats great!!!! it feels so good to smell nasty grained up poo smells :read2:


lol. my girls poo don't really smell cause I usually pick it up and flush it right away ottytrain5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> lol. my girls poo don't really smell cause I usually pick it up and flush it right away ottytrain5:


lol im talkin about the straight right out of the oven smell! :laughing5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo great news


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> Woohoo great news


did u like the sombrero and bow tie? ^_^


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL!!:laughing8::thumbup: Nice poo pic LOL!! but i like seeing our fur babies poo outside. Im glad i never use pads nor have to.eacewink:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!! I love the party hat you put on it! Kalisee is about 4 kilos but hers are always small and non-toxic.

So we have no reason to celebrate such a thing in this house.... we leave that to you! We are your "PARTY POOPERS".....:toothy10:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Barracuda51 said:


> LOL!!:laughing8::thumbup: Nice poo pic LOL!! but i like seeing our fur babies poo outside. Im glad i never use pads nor have to.eacewink:


hahahaha!!! ^^ well it's been snowin a lot here off and on so there is constant snow outside, they like to pee on snow but not really poo



Kalisee said:


> Congratulations!! I love the party hat you put on it! Kalisee is about 4 kilos but hers are always small and non-toxic.
> 
> So we have no reason to celebrate such a thing in this house.... we leave that to you! We are your "PARTY POOPERS".....:toothy10:


hahahaha welcome! LMAOOOOOOOO!!! its a sombrero! hahaha :lol: non-toxic is a great thing rofl! glad u can party with us! :coolwink:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You should see our raw fed poos, they are even smaller, and don't smell at all. If one of the dogs does a poo in the same room I am in, I honestly cannot tell until I see it. If I can smell the poo, it is usually a sign that something is wrong.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You should see our raw fed poos, they are even smaller, and don't smell at all. If one of the dogs does a poo in the same room I am in, I honestly cannot tell until I see it. If I can smell the poo, it is usually a sign that something is wrong.


lol!!! im satisfied with this size  i did however see the frozen bones at the local pet store by me. there was primal and some other company...price was insane though...like $20 for a bag of marrow bones.


----------

